

Bulgaria Applies for .bg TLD in Cyrillic Script - timr
http://www.circleid.com/posts/bulgaria_top_level_domain_cyrillic/

======
pepeto
e who cares about that?

~~~
biohacker42
Just think about phishing attacks, how can you tell a Latin o from a Cyrillic
o?

